# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Garder les dimension d'un tableau RTF -> Word via Apex

## l.toto2

Bonjour  tous,

Je ralise en ce moment une application avec un export Word fait  partir du module BI Publisher implment dans word.
Dans l'export se trouve un tableau avec des tailles bien prcises.

J'ai spcifi un taille de ligne fixe, mais il se trouve que quand je gnre mon export avec Apex alors les hauteurs de ligne se transforment en hauteurs ajustes

Une ide ?

Merci  ::):

----------

